# Apple Apps ohne Kreditkarte Verschenken



## TheGamerzZ (12. November 2012)

Hi,
Ich habe mir eine 15€ Apple Karte von Saturn geholt und diese auch schon eingelöst. Jetzt wollte ich meinem Kumpel eine App schenken. Dann wenn ich das mache, steht das ich die Kreditkarten Daten eingeben muss um eine App zu Verschenken. Ich hab doch 15€ auf meinem Account, kann ich das dann nicht über die 15€ machen sondern nur über Kreditkarte??


----------



## Jahai (12. November 2012)

TheGamerzZ schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Ich habe mir eine 15€ Apple Karte von Saturn geholt und diese auch schon eingelöst. Jetzt wollte ich meinem Kumpel eine App schenken. Dann wenn ich das mache, steht das ich die Kreditkarten Daten eingeben muss um eine App zu Verschenken. Ich hab doch 15€ auf meinem Account, kann ich das dann nicht über die 15€ machen sondern nur über Kreditkarte??



Ja bisher geht das leider nur über eine Kreditkarte, ganz egal wieviel man auf dem iTunes-Konto hat.
Ich hoffe auch, dass sich das mal ändern wird.


----------



## Cheri2 (12. November 2012)

Hey,
wieso nicht das Itunes-Konto mit Click&Buy verbinden so wie es bei der Installation vorgeschlagen wird? 
Ist das selbe wie Paypal.


----------



## TheGamerzZ (12. November 2012)

Cheri2 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> wieso nicht das Itunes-Konto mit Click&Buy verbinden so wie es bei der Installation vorgeschlagen wird?
> Ist das selbe wie Paypal.



Hab keine Kreditkarte oder sonstiges


----------



## Cheri2 (12. November 2012)

TheGamerzZ schrieb:


> Hab keine Kreditkarte oder sonstiges



Für Click&Buy brauchst du keine Kreditkarte.
Des ist das gleiche wie Paypal.
Du kaufst ne App und des wird dann einfach von deinem normalen Konto abgezogen. (per Lastschrift)

Paypal kennst du schon?


----------



## TheGamerzZ (12. November 2012)

Cheri2 schrieb:
			
		

> Für Click&Buy brauchst du keine Kreditkarte.
> Des ist das gleiche wie Paypal.
> Du kaufst ne App und des wird dann einfach von deinem normalen Konto abgezogen. (per Lastschrift)
> 
> Paypal kennst du schon?



Ja, aber dann wird ja das Geld vom Konto abgezogen und nicht vom Guthaben auf den Account : /


----------

